# Looking for subcontractors/ winter help in Rhode Island



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Currently looking for some qualified subcontractors and winter time help in Rhode Island. Looking to connect with some qualified individuals. Have a need for insured and experienced contractors with pickups and possibly machines. Also looking for some operators and shovelers. All work is commercial and in the metro Providence area. Please send me a PM if you are interested in working this winter. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Bump this up.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a bunch of trucks and equipment that will be working in southern RI. if you have anything down that way let me know


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

A&J Landscaping;2036428 said:


> We have a bunch of trucks and equipment that will be working in southern RI. if you have anything down that way let me know


Apologize for the late response. Never got a notification about a response. I have some stuff in westerly but it's currently accounted for. If you don't mind send me a pm with your info and I'll hang on to it. If things fall through I'd like to have someone. Thanks


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I'd be interested in work in the Providence Metro area.


----------

